# NEW D-Force Lightweight Race/Street Wheel Packages @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*New Product!*

Have you been looking for a lightweight performance wheel and not a cheap, heavy, weak look-a-like wheel that ends up weighing more than a factory rim? If so, you've found them.

D-Force, a company with over a decade in the wheel business, has created the LTW5, mainly intended for track use, and the EmPower, a nice, lightweight street wheel, for use in almost any application. These wheels are sold as a set of four and come with painted centers and a machined lip. Less unsprung, rotating mass means significant gains in performance versus the standard "tuner" wheels on the market which can commonly weigh 5 or 10 pounds more per wheel.

The LTW5 have been tested by professional racing teams in purposely difficult conditions that normally bend lightweight wheels such as hitting curbs at very high speeds on purpose, and none deformed under the abuse. Most lightweight wheels would bend under such extreme pressure.

We are including precision machined metal hub rings to adapt these wheels to perfectly fit your GTO's centerbore, which is different than the BMW centerbore that these were originally made for. We have test fit them and they work great. We are not charging you for these required rings.

*Wheel Specifications*


*17x8.0 inch LTW5*: Offset +40mm, Weight approx 15.5lb
*17x8.5 inch LTW5*: Offset +40mm, weight approx 16.2lb
*17x9.0 inch LTW5*: Offset +41mm, weight approx 16.4lb
*18x9.0 inch LTW5*: Offset +41mm, weight approx 17.7lb
*18x8.5 inch EmPower*: Offset +40mm, weight approx 18.3lb

*Wheel Packages We Offer (select colors when ordering)*


Package LTW5-1: Set of four 17x8 inch LTW5
Package LTW5-2: Set of four 17x8.5 inch LTW5
Package LTW5-3: Set of four 17x9 inch LTW5 *NOTE:* A 9" wide wheel will be a very tight fit on the front of the GTO)
Package LTW5-4: Set of two 17x8 inch LTW5 + Set of two 17x8.5 inch LTW5 (staggered)
Package LTW5-5: Set of two 17x8 inch LTW5 + set of two 17x9 inch LTW5 (staggered) *NOTE:* A 9" wide wheel will be a very tight fit on the front of the GTO)
Package LTW5-6: Set of two 17x8.5 inch LTW5 + set of two 17x9 inch LTW5 (staggered) *NOTE:* A 9" wide wheel will be a very tight fit on the front of the GTO)
Package LTW5-7: Set of four 18x9 inch LTW5
Package EmP-1: Set of four 18x8.5 inch EmPower


*Warranty*

Due to the inherent abuses in racing, all race wheels are warranted against structural and finish defects for 90 days from date of purchase and to the original owner only. Any damage caused by external forces such as impact, chips, or stone damage will not be warranted. Many people buy these wheels to use on the street and we have had very good feedback regarding their experiences. Bent or curb-rashed wheels will not be warranted. D-Force Wheels has had exceptionally few complaints of wheels bending or cracking during normal use and in fact are generally regarded as super dent resistant because they are heat treated. D-Force has an in-house repair program where wheels can be refinished, customized, or straightened if needed. These wheels need not be D-Force wheels and can be of any origin. Contact us for details. Wheels NOT used in racing (yes we will check) will be warranted for one full year for structure and finish. External forces as noted above will not be warranted. Shipping will NOT be covered with warranty service.


Please click below to go to the ordering page.

*D-Force Lightweight Wheels - 04-06 GTO*










----------------




To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------

